# the Bad Girls Club



## Boasorte (Nov 2, 2009)

I KNOW I'm not the only one on here who watches the BAd Girls Club on Oxygen....
New season on the first....
Anyone excited?


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 2, 2009)

It is so my guilty pleasure. Cant wait for the new season. The one chick who is like "I fly on private jets & have all kinds of sugar daddies" has been messin with Chris brown. There were pics of her in his lap and they had supposedly been 'hanging out all week.'


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 2, 2009)

Chris Brown Chick: 'He Was Tryin' to Marry Me!' | TMZ.com

Here she is "He may beat Rihanna but he doesnt beat me" .... wow.. just.. wow


----------



## carandru (Nov 2, 2009)

so glad I saw this!  I had not idea it was back on.  Setting the DVR now lol.  Definitely my guilty pleasure


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 2, 2009)

I havent seen any previews I just went on Oxygen to take a look at  them. the  Chris Brown girl reminds me of AShley from last season though, kinda groupie-ish

and yes itws my guilty pleasure as well, I never got into the Real World, but something about druken skanks fighting all day just makes me happy!! lol


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 2, 2009)

haha same here. my boyfriend rolls his eyes and leaves the room when he seems me heading towards it on the dvr haha


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL who's your fave bad girls?

I couldnt stand last season, but I liked Ashley, and Amber M, and Sarah sometimes

Season 2 I loved Jennavecia and Cordelia


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 5, 2009)

Jennavecia was my fave. I liked her raspy kat von d voice. And I liked how she didn't take everything so seriously like everyone else. I always felt so bad for cordelia when the two bitches would be like "OMG I LOVE ANAL" and looking up her porn on the internet & laughing at her.


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh and I liked Ripsi from season 1. Remember when she blacked out and attacked that Kerry girl forever then attacked Jodi in her bed. Hahaha. Which brings me to a good point, why was that Kerry girl on there? She wasn't bad at all. She was so quiet and shy all the time I dont know how she got cast on that show.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so mad I didn't watch S1, the only part I saw ofS1 was the fight between Leslie and Ty, and I saw it on Youtube...
Yea Jennavecia was a real bad girl, I loved her, and COrdelia was a cry baby, but she seemed so sweet, I wish someone would have smacked Neveen, she was soooooo annoying, smh
I wonder who is Kat Von D? Is it the same person from the makeup line in Sephora? I need to Google her


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 5, 2009)

Kat Von D is a badass tattoo artist chick, and she does have a makeup line @ sephora. She has a show called L.A Ink you should check it out shes totally cute and has a bunch of rad tats.


----------

